# 3-d analogue of 4-d situation



## Sharkretriver (Jul 24, 2010)

View attachment 1104
I am solving a 4-d 4X4X4X4 Rubik's cube
you can check out 4-d cubes on this site
http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm
ok so, I've run into a problem where 2 face pieces are flipped
(red-green)(green-white) as shown in the attachment
Face pieces in the 4th dimension have 2 colours, like edge pieces in the 3rd dimension, so the 3D analogue should be something with edges
2 face pieces are flipped, so it's like saying 2 edge pieces are flipped in their same spot, which is impossible. Do you know any way to solve this or a possible 3-D analogue of this problem?:confused:
here's another thread that might help you: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/4D_Cubing/messages/1058?threaded=1&m=e&var=1&tidx=1


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't understand what you're asking- it is completely possible for 2 edges to be flipped in place on a 3x3x3...


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 24, 2010)

If this was a 3X3X3, It would be a quarter of an edge flipped on both sides. I have tried edge-flipping algorithms


----------

